# freelance, freelancer = (ιστ.) μισθοφόρος | ανεξάρτητος (δημοσιογράφος), ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, αυτοαπασχολούμενος, μη εξαρτημένος, κν φριλάντζας



## nickel (Aug 22, 2009)

Από το εβδομαδιαίο του Μάικλ Κουίνιον:

Q. A Web site says: "Freelancers can trace their job title back to Sir Walter Scott, who introduced the term in his 1819 novel, Ivanhoe. His 'free-lance' characters were medieval mercenaries who pledged their loyalty (and weapons) to lords and kings, for a fee." As a freelance translator my curiosity is aroused. Is this etymological story correct? Perhaps it could provide an entry point for one of your excellent articles. [Steve Dyson, Lisbon] 

A. We are so used to being told that "freelance" did derive from medieval mercenaries in just this way that the story brings one up short disbelievingly. But it's correct. The word is not recorded before Sir Walter Scott introduced it in that book. 

This is its first appearance: 

I offered Richard the service of my Free Lances, and he refused them - I will lead them to Hull, seize on shipping, and embark for Flanders; thanks to the bustling times, a man of action will always find employment. [_Ivanhoe_, by Sir Walter Scott, 1819. "Free", of course, means "unbound", not "without cost".]​
It's one mark of the huge influence that Scott had in his lifetime. He has quite gone out of fashion these days but in his time he was a famous and widely read writer (Henry James later remarked that Scott had made the nineteenth-century English novel possible). He also invented the historical novel, of which _Ivanhoe_ is a classic example. 

He's credited with either popularising or inventing many words and phrases, to the extent that he is marked as the first user of more than 700 in the _Oxford English Dictionary_ and he lies third behind the Bible and Shakespeare in innovation in that work. He's recorded as the first user of, to take a few terms at random, _Calvinistic, blood is thicker than water, clansmen, cold shoulder, deferential, flat_ (meaning an apartment), _Glaswegian, jeroboam, lady-love, lock, stock and barrel, Norseman, otter hunt, roisterer, Scotswoman_ (in place of the older _Scotchwoman_), _sick-nurse, sporran, weather-stain_ and _wolf-hound_. He also introduced his readers to many obscure old terms, especially from the Scots language and from chivalry. 

There was a slightly earlier term, "free companion", which appeared in 1804 in a translation of the fourteenth-century chronicles of the French historian Jean Froissart about the Hundred Years War. Scott uses this, too, in the same book: 
A knight who rode near him, the leader of a band of free companions, or Condottieri, that is, of mercenaries belonging to no particular nation, but attached for the time to any prince by whom they were paid. [_Ivanhoe_, by Sir Walter Scott, 1819.]​

Και μια ανεξάρτητη σκέψη: Τι ωραία που ήταν τότε που εξελληνίζαμε τα ονόματα! Τι Ιβανόης, τι Άιβανχοου.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 22, 2009)

Πολύ ωραίο ποστ που δείχνει την απροδόκητη προέλευση μιας λέξης που έχει καταστεί ευρείας χρήσεως στην εποχή μας. 

Ωστόσο, ο τίτλος ως προς το ιστορικό τμήμα του, είναι λιγάκι παραπλανητικός, γιατί ακόμη και σήμερα δεν νομίζω ότι οι ιστορικοί τον πολυχρησιμοποιούν για τους μισθοφόρους του μεσαίωνα (και εξυπακούεται ότι η λέξη δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε ποτέ από τους χρονικογράφους της εποχής ούτε απαντά στις πηγές της μεσαιωνικής ιστορίας). Αρκετά προβληματική νομίζω ότι είναι η αντιστοίχιση του όρου με τον ιταλικό condottiero/ γαλλ. condotierre/ ελλ. κοντοτιέρος, με τον οποίο δηλώνεται ο αρχηγός μισθοφορικού στρατεύματος ο οποίος, κατά τον Μεσαίωνα και την Αναγέννηση, παρείχε τις υπηρεσίες του στον εκάστοτε πλειοδοτούντα εργοδότη (βασιλιά, φεουδάρχη ή ελεύθερη πόλη), όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο, αλλά γιατί ο πρωτότυπος όρος έχει αποκτήσει αυτοτελή υπόσταση και χρησιμοποιείται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στα βιβλία ιστορίας (κατά τα λοιπά, η σημασιολογική αντιστοίχιση είναι ορθή).

Α προπό, κι εμένα μάλλον μου άρεσε η παλαιά συνήθεια να εξελληνίζονται τα ονόματα (ακόμη κι αν ο Ιβανόης χρωστά πιο πολλά στο γαλλικό Ιβανοέ παρά στον Άιβανχοου).

Τέλος, να δηλώσω ότι κι εγώ πρωτοαγάπησα τον Μεσαίωνα μέσω του Σερ Γουώλτερ Σκοττ. Σήμερα, όμως, μου φαίνεται τόσο αναχρονιστικός και "αντι-ιστορικός" (σόρρυ για τον πολλαπλό βαρβαρισμό) ο Μεσαίωνάς του. Εξηγείται, βεβαίως, αν εξεταστεί υπό το πρίσμα του εθνικισμού της εποχής. Πλην όμως το να παρουσιάζεις τον Ριχάρδο τον Γ΄ ως ενσάρκωση του αγγλοσαξωνικού εθνικισμού είναι κουφό για ένα μονάρχη που δεν πρέπει να πέρασε ούτε ένα μήνα της ζωής του σε αγγλικό έδαφος (οι οικογενειακές κτήσεις στο Πουατού και τη Νορμανδία του φαίνονταν μάλλον πιο οικείες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2009)

+1 για το ενδιαφέρον άρθρο (έμαθα και 5-6 νέες αγγλικές σκοτσέζικες λέξεις), +1 για την παρέμβαση του Ρογήρου, +1 για τα καινούργια χιτς της φριλάντζας.
Απορία: Αν φριλάντζα είναι το επάγγελμα, πώς θα πούμε για τον επαγγελματία: φριλαντζέρης και φριλαντζέρισσα/φριλαντζέρα κατά το λαντζέρης; Μήπως φριλάντζας και φριλάντζα; Κάτι άλλο ίσως;


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2009)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με το σχόλιο του Ρογήρου για την «αυτοτελή υπόσταση» του κοντοτιέρου — δηλαδή, δεν μεταφράζεις τον free lance κοντοτιέρο, εκτός αν χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει κοντοτιέρους.

Επίσης, θα συμφωνήσω ότι, αφού περιγράφω πρόσωπα στον τίτλο, καλύτερα να βάλουμε «φριλάντζας».

Έχω μπερδέψει επίθετο και ουσιαστικό, οπότε ας ρίξω εδώ το λήμμα από ODE για να μην μπερδεύω κόσμο:

*freelance* /'fri:l:ns/
_*adjective*_ self-employed and hired to work for different companies on particular assignments: _a freelance journalist_.
_*adverb*_ earning one's living as a freelance: _I work freelance from home_.
*noun*
1 a freelance worker.
2 _historical _a medieval mercenary.
*verb* [NO OBJ. ] earn one's living as a freelance.

ORIGIN early 19th cent. (denoting a mercenary): originally as two words.

*freelancer * _noun_ a person who works freelance.​


----------



## pidyo (Mar 13, 2010)

Σκόνταψα τυχαία σ' αυτό το νήμα και θυμήθηκα ένα μεταφραστικό μαργαριτάρι: 

- Τι δουλειά κάνεις; 
- Δημοσιογράφος. 
- Α, ωραία. Και πού δουλεύεις τώρα; 
- Στο Φρήλανς.


----------



## aerosol (Mar 16, 2010)

Το συναντώ φρηλάντζας ή φρηλάντζα (το δεύτερο δεν είναι το θηλυκό, είναι εναλλακτική μορφή, κατά το σωφεράντζα). Φρηλάντζα μπορεί να είναι το επάγγελμα ή η πρόσκαιρη κατάσταση αλλά και μια μεμονωμένη βάρδια ή δουλειά κατ'αποκοπή, που αναλαμβάνει κάποιος μισθωτός.
Είναι άκομψο -αν και διαθέτει μια παλιομοδίτικη λαϊκή χοντράδα που μου αρέσει- αλλά χρησιμοποιείται.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2014)

Πώς θα σας φαινόταν η απόδοση "Φριλάνσερ" όταν πρόκειται για το άτομο που βλέπουμε στο δεύτερο επεισόδιο αυτής της σειράς εδώ; Σε ερασιτεχνικούς υποτίτλους έχει αποδοθεί "Ο Ανεξάρτητος", αλλά δεν μου άρεσε πολύ αυτή η επιλογή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

Θεμιτό είναι αν δεν είναι απαραίτητο για την κατανόηση των εξελίξεων να ξέρει κανείς τη σημασία του.


----------



## Themis (Jun 6, 2014)

Σε σχέση με το γενικό θέμα του νήματος, ας αναφερθεί ότι, _από την πλευρά του εργοδότη_, συνηθίζεται ο όρος "εξωτερικός συνεργάτης".


----------

